# Worried about my cats behaviour



## nicki (Apr 7, 2008)

Ok.... firstly, i have 3 cats, 
Georgie a 10yr old female, 
Charlie a 7yr old male
Bramble a 7yr old female.
Charlie & Bramble are twins!!

we had Georgie from kitten. we then 3yr later introduced charlie & bramble, they all seemed to get on, Georgie was a bit miffed to start with but soon got on ok, georgie just kept herself to her self, Charlie & Bramble would always sleep together, and play together. Everything changed.
In recent years, parhaps the last 2 -3yrs, i think. Georgie is very bullying to Bramble, why it started i dnt know..... 
But Bramble is a very adorable cat loves attention and to be stroked,often comes on to the lap of me and my husband, she's a snuggly cat, who loves attention basically will roll over on belly when guests com just to get stroked, will run out to neighbours when they come in jut to be stroked.
Georgie, also loves attention, but only from us and friends who she's used to, she wont go our to see neighbours and gain attention like bramble.
The main problem is georgie attacking bramble, they have violent scraps, all the time!! 
If G is in lounge she's fine, sitting on my lap purring, and as soon as Bram walks in thats it pounced on!!!
Bramble doesnt like it, and if bramble is in the room 1st and G walks in then she'll temmer in my arms stop purring, she's is full of scare at the thought of being attacked by G.
We have to keep then seperate, but its not always that easy, but i am so scared i'm hurting my cats, and i could do something to help 'em.
I think G is the problem cat, however when Bramble isnt about shes great. 
Why do u think they fight??
How can i make them love each other?? and stop the fights??

Charlie, is totally unaffected by it all. he's not into the attention thing and would rather sleep on the bed and just come down for feeds. ocassionally Georgie will whallop charlie, but charlie just sticks his tail up & walk away, unphased. The closness between Charlie & bramble has now gone, they dont ever fight, but dont sleep & play togther much. Sometimes bramble will attack charlie though, and i think its coz she knows she can, and its her way of letting the stress out. Charlie is a big softie & and when bram will attack him again he ignores it, i think bram just does it coz she's so affraid of Georgie.

recently ive been thinking that i should re home bramble, but i feel maybe thats not fair on bramble. Georgie would be fine i know if she was alone
But if i rehomed bramble i would have to re home charlie, i couldnt seperate the twins.
And georgie is my 1st cat, so feel i could let her go......
I really dont know what to do. is re homing the easy answer though?
What can i do to work this problem out?????


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

good luck on this one, i'm sure someone will be able to offer some advice.


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

Hi

I have 3 cats and they all get on - until one day...................
My youngest started attacking one of the older ones - and it was really violent. She ended up biting her and there was blood all over the house and I could not stop her as I was worried about getting in the middle (although I did try).
I took them both to the vet who checked them over and they got the all clear and the one that was bitten was given antibiotics.
It really scared me and i was in tears thinking I would have to get rid of one!

The vet simply advised me that my youngest one was going through her teenage years and showing them who was boss now that she was old enough to do so and that she would grow out of it. Keep a close eye on them and keep them seperate when not around. If you keep them seperate all the time then they will never gets used to each other again - but its fine while supervised. And at least you can tell them off if they fight.
He told me never to get in the middle of the fight but i was really upset that they would hurt each other so in the end i threw water on them!

She did grow out of it after 2 months but he informed me that it could be that the agressive cat was ill and thats why he asked me to bring them in for examination? Turned out she wasnt.

But its something for you to bear in mind and maybe take both of them to the vets for a check up and let him know what has happened. 
At this stage it does not necessarily mean you will have to rehome one of them.
Please let us know how you get on


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Are any of your cats neutered Nicki? As it's the 2 females who are "slapping" each other it's sounds like Georgie is attempting to sustain her position as top cat and trying to keep Charlie in her place as it were, they're is no problem with Bramble because he is male and doesn't pose a threat


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

Awwww kelly eveytime i see a post from you with that cute cat picture i just wanna pick the cat up and kiss it!!


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Know love-That's Zak Dingle-a Seal point whom Tracey(cats4eva) is now slave to but just for you(not coz i like showing him off you understand)here he is








Zak-12 wksEvery inch a sweetie


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

Wow - amazing! I love those colours!!

Maybe I will have a siamese next year - you are not too far from me I dont think 

I think at the moment me having 3 new queens is enough for the first year! lol


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

The problem is just when you find a fav color-theirs always another waiting to jump into your heart-if your in love now wait til you see them in the fleshYa get a realOMG moment


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

Hmm - maybe i wont come round your house just yet then! 

How many you got anyway?


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

5 Siamese queens-Rosie-Seal lady,The choccy's-Trinity and Naobi(litter sisters) Gaia- our caramel tabby,Angel our Foreign white and of course Noodles my old man One off moggie breed-squeals like a dwarfed mouse but looks like he's gonna roar like a lion and our little stud muffin Max- our chocolate tabby( son of the late,great "Rus" and Naobi-so he is a little extra special gift to us


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

Siamese Kelly said:


> 5 Siamese queens-Rosie-Seal lady,The choccy's-Trinity and Naobi(litter sisters) Gaia- our caramel tabby,Angel our Foreign white and of course Noodles my old man One off moggie breed-squeals like a dwarfed mouse but looks like he's gonna roar like a lion and our little stud muffin Max- our chocolate tabby( son of the late,great "Rus" and Naobi-so he is a little extra special gift to us


Awww they all sound adorable (which of course they will be)!!

God im finding that I am on this forum at evert given opportunity! (Even at work!!! SHHHHHHHHHHH)


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

I know-it does that to you-i won't say a word Z


----------



## nicki (Apr 7, 2008)

Well, thank you for sll the replys!! fantastic!!!
Bramble & Georgie are both girls. Do u think thats the problem? they are fighting for top cat position!!
Georgie, obviously is top cat, shes jaelous of the attention we give bramble but equally i give it to both of them.


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

nicki said:


> Well, thank you for sll the replys!! fantastic!!!
> Bramble & Georgie are both girls. Do u think thats the problem? they are fighting for top cat position!!
> Georgie, obviously is top cat, shes jaelous of the attention we give bramble but equally i give it to both of them.


Yes sounds like they are fighting for "pecking order" lol.
Hopefully they will stop it after a month or so - but if not take them to the vets to be checked for illness 

Believe me I know how worrying it is - I hope they sort themselves out


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

If they are all entire then it sounds like that is the problem


----------



## nicki (Apr 7, 2008)

OMG!! do u think an illness could be causing the arguments???

what do u mean? if they are all entiire, that could be the problem?

What does entire mean?

Thx


----------



## SavannahKitten (Mar 9, 2008)

Entire - with all the bits that they were born with - ie. not neutered or spayed.


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

nicki said:


> OMG!! do u think an illness could be causing the arguments???
> 
> what do u mean? if they are all entiire, that could be the problem?
> 
> ...


Dont panic about illness - all I mean was maybe the cat is feeling under the weather and therefore lashes out at the other one so as to leave her alone.

If the problem persists I would take them to the vet to be checked


----------



## nicki (Apr 7, 2008)

All our cts have been spayed and neutered, so thats not the problem, I think i will book georgie in for a health check. thanks guys xx


----------



## trish1200 (Mar 24, 2008)

Good luck


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

nicki said:


> All our cts have been spayed and neutered, so thats not the problem, I think i will book georgie in for a health check. thanks guys xx


Please let us know how you get on Nicki and what the vet says xx


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Any news Nicki?


----------

